

Is it the End of Jordan as Silicon Valley of the Arab World? - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/08/is-it-the-end-of-jordan-as-silicon-valley-of-arabia-it-companies-threaten-to-move-out-of-jordan.html

======
ArabGeek
as Jordanian IT companies threaten to move their HQ out of the country if
proposed tax law passes.

